# Icones sur les 2 bureaux



## zipzipop (21 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

j'espère être au bon endroit 

imac sur lion , j'ai créé 2 bureau avec Mission Control qui on 2 fonds d'écran différent 

les icônes qui sont présent sur mon bureau 1 qui me sert de "centre de trie" donc plusieurs dossier sont également présent sur le bureau 2 . 

Ma question ? est il possible de ne pas avoir les icônes du bureau 1 sur le bureau 2 et vis versa, avoir des icônes différent sur chaque bureau

je suis compréhensible ? merci


----------



## Khronegon (21 Mars 2012)

Non, ce n'est pas possible (à ma connaissance).


----------



## zipzipop (21 Mars 2012)

ok merci,

donc , ça sert à quoi les différents bureaux ci ils sont tous pareils ?


----------



## Khronegon (21 Mars 2012)

A afficher des fenêtres sur plusieurs bureau, pour pas devoir jouer avec : par exemple, chez moi, un bureau avec iTunes en plein écran, iCal en plein écran sur un second, et le principal avec Word et Mail en fenêtré. et tu passe de l'un a l'autre avec le trackpad.

le "bureau" est un dossier à part entière dans le finder. Si les bureau étaient différent, il faudrait que l'OS gère des dossiers différents.

Si tu veux te créer des environnements de bureaux différents, il faut créer des comptes différents.

Pour ton "centre de tri"... déplace le dans un dossier, comme ca tu rassemble tout dans un truc à part du bureau, que tu peut fermé quand tu n'en as pas besoin.


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Mars 2012)

Elle est bonne celle là...


----------

